# need to gain but how?



## paul-zs (Feb 15, 2010)

hi ive just joined as i need some good advice  right basically im 20, 21 in may im 6ft 1 and i weigh 10 stone dead. i want to gain weight but how do i do this? i eat plentiful food i duno if it could be down to my metabolism? someone suggested protein shakes as supplement but i dnt wanna get fat if you get me, im a truck mechanic by trade and i would love to get very strong but not be like bulging like a body builder if that makes sense, im new to all this and dont really understand it tbh lol if anyone could help it wud be much appreciated

cheers


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

So you don't want to gain fat or muscle but you want to gain strength? You should take up powerlifting then mate.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site mate. There is a section on here about gaining weight, you don't have to get fat to do it, just be sensible and follow what these guy's tell you.

Gaz


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mate most of us knock our bollocks out,do steroids dont drink eat around 300-400 grams of protein to look like"a bulging bodybuilder" and some still dont get there! so a good diet and gym 3 times a week aint gonna turn you into a freak.So give it everything you got and you MAY get some results.Thats not garanteed.GL mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I agree with what Round 2 said..

Posting up your daily diet would be a good start.

I don't know what you eat, but i can bet money that you don't eat enough.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what a silly post .. i'm sorry but the guy him self don't know what he wants .. so how can anyone help him .. his 10 stone wants to gain weight but don't want to be big .. does that make any sense .. and why people say i dont wanna get too big is like EVEN IF THEY TRY TO GET TOO BIG THEY CAN .. is not easy like those guys said above .. post your diet please ..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> what a silly post .. i'm sorry but the guy him self don't know what he wants .. so how can anyone help him .. his 10 stone wants to gain weight but don't want to be big .. does that make any sense .. and why people say i dont wanna get too big is like EVEN IF THEY TRY TO GET TOO BIG THEY CAN .. is not easy like those guys said above .. post your diet please ..


Although i agree i wasn't going to be that harshe, lol..

Its the same with females, they think that lifting weights will make them look like men, when infact, lifting weights is the best way to lose weight for a woman..

Newbie's are the same, lack of education dictates that if they go to the gym, they will look like Lou Ferigno in a month, when the fact is that some people train all their lives and don't even get close, and thats by doing it the proper way, 6-8 meals a day, supps and all the gear you can get your hands on.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Although i agree i wasn't going to be that harshe, lol..
> 
> Its the same with females, they think that lifting weights will make them look like men, when infact, lifting weights is the best way to lose weight for a woman..
> 
> Newbie's are the same, lack of education dictates that if they go to the gym, they will look like Lou Ferigno in a month, when the fact is that some people train all their lives and don't even get close, and thats by doing it the proper way, 6-8 meals a day, supps and all the gear you can get your hands on.


 Exactly .. i stuff my face every 2 hours .. train like crazy .. sweat my ass off lol .. let alone jabbing trying to look like a whatever he said .. i'm not going to repeat that word he used. as i think that was abit offending to everybody on here ..


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Come on fellas its his first post.Give him a break we was all a bit "green"at one time!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> Exactly .. i stuff my face every 2 hours .. train like crazy .. sweat my ass off lol .. let alone jabbing trying to look like a whatever he said .. i'm not going to repeat that word he used. as i think that was abit offending to everybody on here ..


You just cant educate some people. :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

round 2 said:


> Come on fellas its his first post.Give him a break we was all a bit "green"at one time!


Yeah i know.. i'm sorry is not just him .. like couple of my mate was saying why are you dieting .. you can eat **** and get big .. .. i was like no point of me trying to explain they haven't got a clue. ... they told me chicken and chips (dixxie is the best) :cursing:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah i know.. i'm sorry is not just him .. like couple of my mate was saying why are you dieting .. you can eat **** and get big .. .. i was like no point of me trying to explain they haven't got a clue. ... they told me chicken and chips (dixxie is the best) :cursing:


I know what you are saying, i get the same when i talk to people..

Why are you eating soo much you'll get fat, grrr...

I don't bother talking to people like that anymore there is no point and it gets on my tits that people join this site, dont bother reading any posts or threads about diet and nutrition, go straight to the new thread button and blert it all out.

Sorry, rant over. :beer:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well my missus asked me if jay cutler took steroids! So as you say trying to explain???????????

But on a good note i prob wont get sussed untill i beat jay cutler then.LOL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright guys he hasn't even posted again yet and you're already tearing into him for that "I don't wanna get too big" comment. Yes a lot of people say that and it can be annoying but he's a newbie so let's try and be a bit more tolerant. I know I can be a bit blunt sometimes but I'm not that harsh


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

alasttair .. i love the way you come up to the point straight up .. in the other thread you said to the guy .. you want us to do all the research for you lol .. i was like YES thats what he wants lol


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

oxys. loads of them.


----------

